# Timeshare Re-sellers



## Ecky1974

Does anyone have any info about a company called Genescy Corporation. They help owners get rid of their timeshares. I'm a little skeptical about this company. They want me to come for a presentation about their company and would try to get rid of my timeshare for me etc. Probably for an upfront fee or something like that? Just wondering if anyone else has heard good or bad about this company. I'm thinking it might be not a good idea [link removed]
Their presentation centre is located on Airport Rd  in Toronto near the airport Any thoughts or ideas would be great. 
Thank you


----------



## DeniseM

It is never a good idea to pay anything upfront to give away or sell your timeshare.

How to give your timeshare away on TUG:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509


----------



## Vanessa West

Ecky1974 said:


> Does anyone have any info about a company called Genescy Corporation. They help owners get rid of their timeshares. I'm a little skeptical about this company. They want me to come for a presentation about their company and would try to get rid of my timeshare for me etc. Probably for an upfront fee or something like that? Just wondering if anyone else has heard good or bad about this company. I'm thinking it might be not a good idea [link removed]
> Their presentation centre is located on Airport Rd  in Toronto near the airport Any thoughts or ideas would be great.
> Thank you





DeniseM said:


> It is never a good idea to pay anything upfront to give away or sell your timeshare.
> 
> How to give your timeshare away on TUG:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132509


That is precisely why we do not ask for any money upfront
  The consultation is completely free.  No strings attached.  At the consultation you will be offered an opportunity to buy your way out of your contract.  It will be completely legal and calculated based on the particulars of your specific contract.  You are under no obligation to exit your timeshare whatsoever.   You will be given an unbiased evaluation of your legal options.  Should you decide not to exit, Genescy will respect your decision and you will owe nothing.   Expect that you will then need to continue to pay your maintenance fees.  So you may decide that choosing to exit is what you really want to do.


----------



## TUGBrian

how can you claim you ask for no money upfront....yet in the very next line claims you will then can choose to buy your way out.

that is quite literally, the very definition of paying upfront....and something every owner should avoid.


----------



## cd5

Some Embarc members have reported going to a meeting with Genescy. It is your typical "timeshare exit" company - they say there is no money up front but that is just for the initial consultation and then they do require a good amount of money to actually "attempt" to do anything for the owner. Another scam, this time based in Ontario...


----------



## falcon

Thank you TUG! I just got a call from Genescy and they were trying to give me the "hard sell". I've been a TUG member long enough that the original caller had to pass me to the supervisor because he didn't know how to answer my questions! LOL! I told her I'd do some research. I found this thread  amongst other articles and called her back. I told her to remove me from her list and that I was warning my Carriage Hills Facebook page about the company. She got quite irate and a bit threatening actually. But I haven't said anything untrue. The consultation is free, but the fee to "get you out" is huge!!! Red flag!


----------



## Iggyearl

I'm pretty sure that the only "Genescy" I would do business with is in Rochester NY.  They make beer.  Genesee Brewing.  Unfortunately, they have no money back guarantee.


----------



## falcon

That's funny because while I was on the phone with her, I was on my computer typing in "Genesee" and, of course, couldn't find anything about timeshares!


----------



## liz b

My husband and I met with these people last year. OMG!!! The worst SCAMMERS. I think they wanted about $40,000 upfront.


----------



## liz b

If any of you that own at Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills, please take not of the upcoming  elections/board meetings on Oct 29th and 30th 2018. I believe the votes have to be in by Oct 26th,

There is strength in numbers and we need more of us to unite and work together for our cause. Join 'crchopportunitiesgroup@googlegroups.com

Join the Facebook groups:
Carriage Hills Owners Group and
Carriage Ridge Owners


----------

